# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  GoCube, smart connected cube, Particula, Netanya, Israel

## Airicist

getgocube.com

youtube.com/@gocube6869

facebook.com/getgocube

twitter.com/gocube_official

linkedin.com/company/gocube

instagram.com/go.cube

Co-founder and CEO - Udi Dor

Co-founder and CTO - Amit Dor

"GoCube | The Classic Puzzle Reinvented" on KickStarter

----------


## Airicist

GoCube - Official Kickstarter video

Published on Jun 12, 2018




> Particula has created GoCube, a 2018 smart app-connected spin on the classic game that reduces the frustration factor and helps turn anyone into a Cube Master from the comfort of home. The tech is equipped with sensors to track and measure activity, and an inertial measurement unit to track the cube’s position. 
> 
> With tutorials for beginners and coaching for players looking to hone their skills, users can embark on missions to solve cubes, play the app’s prepackaged games, face off against friends, or compete fairly against players around the world. GoCube can even be used as a controller for other games.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & lets play - GoCube - The robotic smart Rubik's Cube? 

Published on Jun 28, 2019




> Today we unbox and review the all new GoCube! This $179 Rubik's cube redefines the classic puzzle with a modern twist. It incorporates a variety of lights and sensors and is even app based! With a learning tutorial, games, and even challenges, it keeps the game going!

----------

